# Cruze LS Google Map to OnStar



## ryanb4614 (Mar 28, 2011)

From what I have read, you can set up directions from google and then send them to your onstar vehicle... I have a 2011 Chevy Cruze LS with communication package. I will be going on vacation and have tried this numerous of times and it doesn't work for me. I also have the online registration with onstar completed. When I go to google maps I setup my route then I click send--to car--type--then put in my onstar user name, it says it was successfully sent. Then when I go into my car there is nothing in the navigation. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

I had no idea you could do this. Where do you find a how-to?


----------



## newguyhere (Apr 28, 2011)

To get your directions push the phone icon button (not the blue one) and it will say ready. After that say virtual advisor and it will pull up the locations you sent and the voice will say each one in order asking if you want directions


----------



## ratfink (Apr 6, 2011)

Do you need to subscribe to OnStar with navigation or just the base package?

During my trial subscription, I tried their navigation service. I was very diappointed. You do lose the "instantaneous" navigation with sending directions from Google. But for planned trips, the Google option is a great feature.

I still think OnStar is overpriced and not worth my money. Living in adensely populated area with few new roads and the probability of an accident that prevents me from using my phone and/or witnesses extremely low, OnStar is just a novelty.


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

newguyhere said:


> To get your directions push the phone icon button (not the blue one) and it will say ready. After that say virtual advisor and it will pull up the locations you sent and the voice will say each one in order asking if you want directions


Well I know how to use the navigation. My question was hwo to send directions from Google to your vehicle through Onstar


----------



## newguyhere (Apr 28, 2011)

You said it was sent to your car and then there was nothing there. I thought you didn't know how to find it in car. If it's not there that way them google isn't sending them. I use mapquest instead of google maps and it sends them without problems. 

To ratfink. I'm pretty sure you need the directions plan. I'm still on trial


----------



## scaredpoet (Nov 29, 2010)

70x7 said:


> Well I know how to use the navigation. My question was hwo to send directions from Google to your vehicle through Onstar


There's a video that demos it on the OnStar website:

Turn by Turn Navigation - Navigation System - OnStar

Although I'm a big fan of Google Maps, I'd recommend using Mapquest instead for sending directions. It seems like they do a much better job of integrating with eNav. You can even delete old destinations you don't want anymore through MapQuest, something you can't do on Google Maps.

And, MapQuest has better documentation on how to send directions, like this: 

http://www.mapquesthelp.com/app/ans...o-send-a-map-or-route-to-onstar-(new-mapquest)


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Can we send directions to the Cruze even though we subscribe to the "Safe and Sound" plan, or is the "Directions & Connections" plan required?


----------



## newguyhere (Apr 28, 2011)

My guess is you need the directions plan but it would be awsome if not. Why don't you go to mapquest and try it then report back. Definately would make
Me consider the safe and sound plan when free period is up of it works.


----------



## jellbel57 (Jan 25, 2011)

In order to use the directions from onstar you have to have the directions and connections plan. If you send your destination through google or mapquest, the virtual adivsor will set up directions based on destination and not your route on the web site. You just go to the send to option on both sites once you set your route and both sites will walk you through the process. Once his phone button virtual advisor usually states that is had recognized a new destination and load it if you say yes. It should show your the turn by turn on your radio or on nav screen on dic. Personally once I got over the fact that the route is based on the destination, it is not such a bad thing but the $100 extra for turn by turn makes me hesitate. Hope that this helps you all.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

newguyhere said:


> My guess is you need the directions plan but it would be awsome if not. Why don't you go to mapquest and try it then report back. Definately would make
> Me consider the safe and sound plan when free period is up of it works.


I wonder...
It seems that with OnStar providing the directions, I could see the requirement for the upgraded plan. But if MapQuest or Google is providing the service, why would the more expensive plan be required? I do not have my Cruze yet, it has a build date of July 25th. It will have the Navigation option on it though and unless someone else can post their findings, I will post when I get my ride later on.


----------



## newguyhere (Apr 28, 2011)

Really all mapquest/google does is send a destination address to the car not directions. Once you have sent them you can access virtual advisor and get directions to your destination from anywhere. It essentially just let's you have shortcuts to 5 locations and elimnates having to ask the live advisor for directions.


----------



## scaredpoet (Nov 29, 2010)

gman19 said:


> I wonder...
> It seems that with OnStar providing the directions, I could see the requirement for the upgraded plan. But if MapQuest or Google is providing the service, why would the more expensive plan be required?


Because OnStar is still routing the destination and sending the route to your car. So, they can set the price, pretty much.




> I do not have my Cruze yet, it has a build date of July 25th. It will have the Navigation option on it though and unless someone else can post their findings, I will post when I get my ride later on.


Your Cruze should come with a 6 month trial of the OnStar Directions & Connections plan, so you'll be able to use eNav with it during that time. If you downgrade or drop OnStar all together, then it won't work anymore.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

[/QUOTE] 
Your Cruze should come with a 6 month trial of the OnStar Directions & Connections plan, so you'll be able to use eNav with it during that time. If you downgrade or drop OnStar all together, then it won't work anymore.[/QUOTE]

Hah...that is what I was wondering...our Equinox is enrolled in the "Safe and Sound" plan, we let the 3 month Directions/Connections expire and renewed in our current plan. The 'Nox doesn't have the Nav package, where my Cruze will. I'll play around with it during the 6 month trial and go from there.


----------

